
Stop blaming PowerPoint. Learn how to kick some arse with it - luccastera
http://www.technotheory.com/2008/06/stop-blaming-powerpoint-learn-how-to-kick-some-arse-with-it/
======
xlnt
Summary: incompetent presenters use powerpoint badly. the incompetent event
planners who hire them decided to blame powerpoint and make rules restricting
its use. this is stupid and does not in fact solve the problem of having hired
incompetent presenters.

